# Game 13: Hornets @ Heat (11/22/09 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, November 22nd, 2009 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta break this 3 game losing streak. 

Hornets have won 2 in a row without CP3.

Hopefully Q-Rich and UD are back for this game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I will break into tears if we don't beat these, we are far better than them WITH CP3, let alone without.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

On paper their front court is better than ours but they've been awful all year so we should be able to take them. Especially at home


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant afford to lose this game. This is a must win at home.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They just beat the Hawks, lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this game just got much tougher than anticipated.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Pretty much any of these teams can beat another on any given night, but man the Heat need to come out with fire (no pun intended)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud is back for tonight but Q-Rich is still out.

Quinn and Jamaal are also inactive for tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario 2 JO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs clearly don't know what continuation is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That looked like a goaltend by J.O. I'll take the call though as they missed two back-to-back, sick-nasty continuations on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Peja is hitting those 3's. Not good.

Dq for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this 2002? What the hell has gotten into Peja?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another drive by Beasley, another missed foul call

edit: there we go


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Another drive by Beasley, another missed foul call
> 
> edit: there we go


He got ****ing hammered by Marks on that play. He went in to dunk it and got straight hammered.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO to the locker room


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is looking pretty good so far. I guess that game gave him a little pep. 

Looks like one of Peja's threes will get demoted.

Chalmers 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

He's played well so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why do teams always hit those on us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We suck at end of quarter D. My goodness.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why do these guys give up last second shots so often?! Ever since Dorell let LeBron...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> He got ****ing hammered by Marks on that play. He went in to dunk it and got straight hammered.


Seriously, that was a beautiful drive, and it was derailed by an uncalled foul. At least they called a softer one the next time down. I was in the midst of typing a post about how the refs have a pact to not call fouls for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario dominated that first quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's Joel's offensive foul off-the-ball.

Mandatory minimum.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

An 8 point lead was cut to 2 in 17 seconds. ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel's nightly illegal screen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Thornton would have looked good coming off our bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know Dwyane made the shot but a three pointer with 17 seconds left without your feet set against James Posey is not a smart shot. That's the one he would make out of twenty and he needs to understand that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thornton is destroying us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Add Macrus Thornton to the "one that got away" and "Heat Killer" List.

Jesus...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It seems like we lose every game once Jor-El comes into the game. I know correlation doesn't equal causation...but it's a funny coincidence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course he's having a big game against us. If only he knew he was never even supposed to be a Heatian. He looks to not be anywhere near "Heat-shape" though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to learn that unless he's handed the ball to Joel for a point blank, wide open dunk, you should never give him the ball .


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Carlos


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Wade needs to learn that unless he's handed the ball to Joel for a point blank, wide open dunk, you should never give him the ball .


Jor-El is part of the Ginn family. Distant cousin.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How about guarding Thornton. Anyone?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pushed that bench for a few possessions too many and instead of getting the starters in up 4 it's now a 1 point lead. Same old story.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thornton's shots arent even touching the rim. Damn.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Thornton's shots arent even touching the rim. Damn.


Do you think he maybe has some ridiculous grudge against us?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So Beasley isn't even going to play a minute in the 2nd quarter after giving 6 pts and 4 rebs in the 1st? I knew the last two games wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK Spo. Posey is being played at PF. Put Beasley back in.

Duh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Do you think he maybe has some ridiculous grudge against us?


He probably really wanted to play here.



Adam said:


> So Beasley isn't even going to play a minute in the 2nd quarter after giving 6 pts and 4 rebs in the 1st? I knew the last two games wouldn't change anything.


Spoodism.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thornton is just hot. You can't just hit shots at will because you have a grudge or something silly like that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Rio we don't need to waste possessions like that


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No way Miami should only be up by this little at this point.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> You have got to be kidding me


I know, right? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible swing at the end there. Chalmers got hacked, and Songalia charged on the offensive end. The refs clearly chose not to call anything because time was winding down. It's so absurd how circumstantial calls tend to be in this league. It needs to be more consistent. No waiting to see if a shot goes in to call a foul, or how a team/player/the crowd react(s), or any of that garbage.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to go, UD...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way, Beasley would not have come into the game if JO didn't pick up his third foul. Bench him for the entire second quarter, sure Spo, whatever you say!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Absurd that Beas was nearly benched that whole quarter. Kid has 6 boards in 12 minutes! Plus he's outplaying West...what more do you want, besides hitting a better FG%?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, just want to mention that over his last 5 games, Marcus Thornton is averaging 16pts in 20 mins.

Yeah, PBev better be good man...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Also, just want to mention that over his last 5 games, Marcus Thornton is averaging 16pts in 20 mins.
> 
> Yeah, PBev better be good man...


Honestly. I remember that five-minute stretch of pumping myself up for Marcus Thornton, and the mild disappointment suffered after hearing of the trade. Well that disappointment has been upgraded from mild to major. He looks like he can be a Flip Murray-type. Automatic offense off-the-bench. In essence, what we hope for out of Cook.

Speaking of Dae Dae, he's the second-leading rebounder for the game with 5.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes West...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start to the 3rd to build the lead to 12.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice offensive start for the Heat. Three very nice layups from Wade, Beasley, and Chalmers, and that fade-away jumper from JO was pretty sweet.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Niiiice Rio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How was that a foul on Chalmers?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad D. Bad O. Bad sign.

Mad Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just cant close this game out...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BEASlEY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's been very aggressive tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Mike.

Now go sit on the bench..wtf?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow nice shot off glass Chalmers.

Theyre getting soooo many and ones at the rim right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers has been magnificent. He has been great all season but in small portions. Now he's just as good but in huger amounts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Yes Mike.
> 
> Now go sit on the bench..wtf?


Done for the game. Its so silly. Its like they get turns, to be fair, like WMCA elementary school basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorel...youre killing us...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These mother****ers don't die!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Chalmers has been magnificent. He has been great all season but in small portions. Now he's just as good but in huger amounts.


Absolutely. So good to see. This is the Mario Chalmers I think we all expected to see after all of the hype from Spo and Co. this summer. If he can play like this consistently, and become even more assertive throughout games, he can have a very dangerous back court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Be honest, do you think of the singer every time you hear "Bobby Brown?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike for 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love Posey. Miss him so much.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Loving Beasley's energy in this game. Very active around the basket. Hope he keeps it up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I dare Spo to sit Beasley now that the game is close. Matter of fact, I double dare him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade time Spoo.

Beas playing great, besides leaving Pose wide open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SPo took ur dare! this is ridiculous


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> I dare Spo to sit Beasley now that the game is close. Matter of fact, I double dare him.


Holy ****, he actually sat him. I'm speechless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is unbelievable that we've shot as well as we have yet are down 4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hornets have hit 11 threes. Hence why theyre close.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> This is unbelievable that we've shot as well as we have yet are down 4.


So many bad turnovers and bad jobs closing out quarters.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team doesn't deserve to win after benching Beasley again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This UD-for-Beas sub could cost us the game. What's the deal Spo? Beasley has been playing pretty good D from what I've seen. He's definitely guarded Posey better than Haslem, aside from a couple of threes Mike may have been covering him for.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade hits a terrible shot. I suppose we deserve one after NO's ridiculous shooting performances so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's got 17 and 9, and before that Wade 3, had hit our only 2 fg's this quarter...what do you want Spo?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, and Chalmers has been REALLY good tonight. Very impressed with his floor game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

Horrible shot...but it went in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Hornets are sending Posey off Haslem to defend Wade but he's still fighting. Amazing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just going to encourage Wade to shoot another 2 of those pullup threes a game...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Beasley rebounds, and plays no worse D than Haslem, and sees no crunch time again. There goes his psyche!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is just going to encourage Wade to shoot another 2 of those pullup threes a game...


When he misses they can just blame it on Beasley. He's the scapegoat for everything else.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

That hook shot Wade put up was probably one of the worst shots i seen from him.

Thank God he made up fo rit with the 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe this crap.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I didnt get to see who it was (JO?) but he was totally asleep on that Peja rotation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I didnt get to see who it was (JO?) but he was totally asleep on that Peja rotation


It was JO. There was mismatches all over the place because of the scramble on the other end.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

New Orleans' coach is a ****ing genius. Congrats to him if they win this game cuz he deserves it. He has West playing center and a cross matchup where Peja is truly the PF but the Heat are totally flummoxed. He's dictating the pace of this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem simply can't stay with SFs when they put the ball on the floor. Beasley has been moving his feet terrifically tonight and is looking very quick. He may have left Posey open a couple of times, but so has Haslem. His team D has been good too. His O percentage hasn't been fantastic, but he'd been heating up and taking good shots throughout the game mostly. Maybe we need to lose this game to open Spo's eyes.

No excuse to lose this game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> I didnt get to see who it was (JO?) but he was totally asleep on that Peja rotation


It was Wade's fault for leaving Posey to double team in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade settles for a 3 and this time he misses...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the big J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has gotten so lazy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the big shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

37 minutes for James Jones. Really. That James Jones - the one that puts up 5 points and 4 rebounds...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, where was the foul there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the rookie mistake...NEVER save the ball under opponents basket!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's like their coach knows all our ****ing weaknesses. He knows Haslem can't guard SF's and JO can't rebound so he went small because Spo is obsessed with playing JO and Haslem together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!!!!!

How the ****? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD banks it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> UD with the rookie mistake...NEVER save the ball under opponents basket!


Is that a tangible rule? UD only subscribes to intangible rules.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a shot by Haslem.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

UD said, "this one is for the haters!"


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL Udonis in MJ mode


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, so I'm eating my delicious words, but that's not to say we wouldn't have won, perhaps by more even, with Beas in the game. I still don't agree with the decision. But a win is a win. Good game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that was even worse than our final possessions. Let the Udonis propaganda begin! U DID IT!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is my POTG. Wade's turnovers killed us and he was lazy on defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace, I think it was the highlight package that ESPN put together for Thornton because when they showed it after the pick I was super hyped as well. That kid is legit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers was very good, but DWade he is not.

You gotta give it to Wade, Haslem or Chalmers. In that order. Then again - UD did ice two J's in the final minutes.

So far we have 1 vote for Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel and Carlos were -11 and -10 in +/-

This is in 7 and 13 minutes respectively.

Wow. Our bench blows.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo frequently plays the entire bench together, instead of mixing them in strategically with starters and balancing out minutes that way. It's not surprising that production falls flat on its face when they come in. Also, Arroyo and Wade should never be on the court at the same time. Arroyo is not effective at all without the ball in his hands.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers had 9 assists and only 1 turnover. He controlled the pace of the game. I think all 4 of Wade's turnover's led to layups or three's. Those negative plays subtract from his good plays and put him below Rio. It showed on the floor why Rio had the highest +/-. Haslem wouldn't even be in the top 5 for this game. 4 defensive rebounds in 30+ minutes is weak and tons of mistakes like taking an ill-advised jumper after an offensive board and saving it to New Orleans under their basket. JO was way better especially when you consider the intimidation he provided under the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im still pissed about the Beas benching. I know UD hit those shots...but come on! We were struggling to score, and we had Wade playing 1 on 5 getting double teamed.

I just dont know what the kid needs to do. His last 3 games have been excellent.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers had 5 assists for dunks including an oop to Wade. He also assisted on both of UD's jumpers in the last minute.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Today was a very short term win. First Wade's pullup 3 which will only encourage him to shoot more, then Spo's rotation decisions "worked out" because UD happened to hit two jumpers. One on a designed play where all he had to do was shoot an open J, the second on a fluke bank shot. Yet all you hear from Sun Sports is THIS IS WADE'S HOUSE! and U DID IT! 

But that's ok, it is what it is. Even with Wade's lazy play, he is still BIW and this is one win closer to him resigning.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One more vote for MC6. I was more impressed with him tonight than I was against the Raptors. This time he attacked, and had one of his best games running the team.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Another win on a crazy shot versus a sub-par team without their superstar... blehh....


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> One more vote for MC6. I was more impressed with him tonight than I was against the Raptors. This time he attacked, and had one of his best games running the team.


He gets my vote too. I may sound like a homer but I wish Spo would push for him to be aggressive more often, it seems like our offense philosophy for him is to just bring the ball up and defer to Dwade. I mean dude is in the bottom 10 of usage rates for PGs. When he's aggressive and confident, he can be a pretty good player as we've seen. Sure he'll make mistakes he's a second yr. player, but that would be valuable to making him into what we want, a full-time dependable starter. As well as taking some pressure of Dwade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Another win on a crazy shot versus a sub-par team without their superstar... blehh....


This is how I feel. We are under-performing badly at the moment. Desperately need a big Wade game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If this team lost a game 1-0 they would still say that we have a defensive problem not an offensive problem because if we made one more stop we could have won the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, I think youre right


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> One more vote for MC6. I was more impressed with him tonight than I was against the Raptors. This time he attacked, and had one of his best games running the team.


Yup, he hadnt been looking for his shot earlier this season. But we need to him to be aggressive and he's been just that in these past two games. Hopefully that continues.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario ftw the past 2 games. Hope he keeps it up, we really need it.

We're in a funk at the moment. A big road win could cure it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This team gets a totally different look when Rio is being aggressive, pushing the ball and making plays for himself and others. When he's constantly looking over his shoulder waiting for Wade to call for the ball and make a play, its contagious, and throws a stick in the spokes of the offense. With him aggressive, the always-aggressive Arroyo backing him up, and Wade, as well as Cook and Beasley doing their thing, we should never go into offensive lulls like we have during this crap streak.


----------

